# Fazzy with all blue'd screen with some roms



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a Fazzy that I have had since release and it has been a very good phone to me. The last year I started rooting and have had great fun with all the different roms, etc. When 4.0 roms were ported over I had to try.

Team Hacksung build 1 and 2 flashed just fine and it was gorgeous, albeit a tad unstable. When Build 3 came, I flashed and while it does work, the color tuning is incredibly BLUE. And I mean everything is blue. I went back to build 2 and everything was fine again. After many reflashes, etc., i went to a powerewashed GB for a while. Got bored with that and tried CM7. When I saw they where deep into more stable builds of ICS, I flashed those and yet again, Blue.

I tried everything, different roms, different team builds, MIUI, MTD, etc. Made sure I was on the most recent CWM. Still blue AFTER build 2. After some reading, I figured I should give a new sd card a try. So going from the OEM Samsung Class 4 16g to a Class 10 PNY 16g and same results.

If it helps, I'm guessing it could be something to do with the kernal used as that was changed after build 2. And even CWM and Samsung startup screen is blue. Going into the color tuning screen on some builds there is an option to change blue color. But, it does absolutely nothing until the last setting then all blue disappears. If it is the kernal, which should I use? Not a big person to overclock, etc. And I've always been happy with battery life.

Edit: Tried flashing the Glitch kernal and still the same thing.

Anyways, thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions.

Aaron

Samsung Fazzy - Unknown Blue Light Special
HTC Incredible 2 - Washed stock
LG Vortex - Rooted and retired
HP Touchpad - ICS Goodness

Soon to add Galaxy S3


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

alright, so right now what rom are you on?

have you flashed back to Build 2?

have you considered this might be a hardware issue?


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

[sup]Just my two pennies... my girl friends phone went from a light pink to dark pink then a light blue to navy and then finally all black in a matter of 2 days. I went down the same flash road but went back to stock. [sup]Have you gone all the way back to stock and have the blue issue?[/sup] If so my guess would be that its a hardware issue.[/sup]


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

what on earth is going on with your text size bro?


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been to stock a couple times. I'm back to build 2 right now which color wise is fine, just crashes a lot. I'll flash the other builds and take some screen shots so you can see what i'm talking about. Hardware....maybe...IF it wasn't ONLY those builds of the ICS. CM7 is fine, Stock is fine, PW GB is fine, Superclean was fine, Build 1 and 2 were fine. Just build 3+.

I'm not fussing too much since my new phone arrives in a month. White GS3 16gb.

Wiz


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Wizardawd said:


> I have been to stock a couple times. I'm back to build 2 right now which color wise is fine, just crashes a lot. I'll flash the other builds and take some screen shots so you can see what i'm talking about. Hardware....maybe...IF it wasn't ONLY those builds of the ICS. CM7 is fine, Stock is fine, PW GB is fine, Superclean was fine, Build 1 and 2 were fine. Just build 3+.
> 
> I'm not fussing too much since my new phone arrives in a month. White GS3 16gb.
> 
> Wiz


have you tried flashing a custom kernel and color tuning in the galaxy s settings?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

"Going into the color tuning screen on some builds there is an option to change blue color. But, it does absolutely nothing until the last setting then all blue disappears."

"Edit: Tried flashing the Glitch kernal and still the same thing."

Wiz


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

that, sir, is weird ... and ridiculous.

have you tried all new downloads? - any chance you have corrupted files?

this is something i have never heard of or seen, and i've been all over these boards.


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

Exactly why i'm posting. I searched and nothing similar. I have tried redownloading the files several times, reflashing the same roms, etc multiple times, wipes, you name it.

Here is a video of me booting it up with a recent flash of Build 10. Notice it is blue right from the samsung logo.






And here is a reflash right back to build 2.






Wiz


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow.

I didn't think you were lying, I just thought it was strange, as it is. I really wish I knew what could help because that is indeed BLUE.


----------

